# Cage Liners with Mattress Pads?



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I am once again experimenting with liners since I've found that aspen on every level of my DFN is much too messy. I decided I'd try lining every level but the full bottom level (which will still get aspen). However, the previous liners I've used have not been very successful - getting completely shredded (fleece-flannel-fleece), not maintaining smell (fleece-newspaper), and getting food embedded in it (Borris mats).
I recently heard about people using the mattress protector pads that soak up night time accidents for kids in guinea pig cages and thought it'd be a good idea to try. Amazon has some that are pretty close to the DFN pan sizes ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER ). My idea was to sew/quilt fleece or flannel on top (more for aesthetics) and put these in the cages for when the brats decide that the litter box isn't good enough for pee anymore  . The quilting is more to deter chewing than anything. The sizes absorb between 2-6 cups of moisture, and I don't think my 6 rats produce that much pee anyway (at least not that I can tell; 2 cups seems like a lot!). I was going to make pan liners and then have these mats sit inside the rounded areas of the pan. Hopefully, since they'll sit straighter and be stiffer than a fleece liner, they won't get messed with. My rats didn't bother the Borris mats until seeds got embedded in them (I washed them multiple times and each wash seemed to embed them further.
Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I'm hoping these will be more absorbent than previous attempts, since they are made to absorb urine, and thus control smell much better. What do you guys think?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I have not tried these in cages as bedding, however, my daughter was disabled and I had an abundance of these in the house and at times I have used them in their playpen and without a problem. I also put them on my chair where they sit with me in the evenings without a problem. Yesterday I picked up 8 rats to foster, a dad and his seven boys. I had Dady rat out just a little while ago and he got one of his back nails caught in a thread and squealed. It didn't do any permanent damage but he became really frantic. It took me a good 30 seconds to get him untangled and he was a mess. It took another 10 min to calm him down. I Will Say these pads are old and have been washed 100 times to more, and have pill like thing. You know how a certain type of fabric will pill? So if you use them just use with caution


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I see. That's good to know. That's why I wanted to cover the pads in fleece or flannel. I was a bit worried that they might pill otherwise.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah I know, I was more or less just venting, it scared me, I am usually so careful with them. This happened just within 5 min of reading your post. The weird part is there are no threads to get caught on. And the little pills of old fabric just lift right off. I think I will file his nails also, they are pretty sharp. But I think I will do what your doing and cover hem with fleece or something. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, glad to know that your little buddy is safe.  Hopefully this all works. The pads are cheaper than I expected.


----------

